# Hi from the IOM



## Stormycat (Nov 22, 2009)

Hi
We are from the Isle of Man. 
I am Nicki, hubby is Nic. 

We are collecting our new MH on Thursday from Birmingham.

Changing our VW Foster & Day Syncro to something a little bigger. 
Getting a Bessacarr E445.
Really looking forward to it. Just us, no kids. Plan to go out of the UK and go further afield. Mind you the UK is further afield for us!! 

Lots of wild camping on the Isle of Man, hopefully looking for lots more new places in the UK and beyond.

Glad we found this site. 
Look forward to meeting some new and like minded people 

Nicki


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Nov 22, 2009)

Nice to here from you Nic,n' Nic

 Welcome!


----------



## oooolucy (Nov 22, 2009)

Hi, We are planning to come over to the IOM in March for the darts competion, We will be staying in Douglas, 'we have a few friends there' just got a price from the steam packet Co £155 Can you tell me the best places to wild camp.


----------



## markdebby (Nov 22, 2009)

we would also like to go tot he isle of man next year so also interested in wild camping.
Welcome to the site.


----------



## ajs (Nov 22, 2009)

markdebby said:


> we would also like to go tot he isle of man next year so also interested in wild camping.
> Welcome to the site.


 


yeh me too during TT week...
so 

 te club 


last time i was over there was for the mini metro launch in the very early 80's
don't know if you remember that .. it felt like we had hired the whole island for about a month 

regards 
aj


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Nov 22, 2009)

My old Dad had the first one in Aberdeen, Snapdragon Yellow it was, posh eh!!


----------



## Slim (Nov 22, 2009)

Hello and welcome Nicky n Nic.... The IOM is my favorite place on this earth, I go across every year for the Manx GP but was lucky enough to go across for both TT and GP this year. May see you at Mooragh park or sulby Claddagh next year??


----------



## Stormycat (Nov 22, 2009)

Hi

You can park on the prom easy enough for a couple of nights, near the Onchan end is best.
You have Marine Drive, Douglas Head.
Laxey prom.


Do you want to use your campers every day?
If so, there are some really nice spots north of the island.
I will try and post some pictures of where we tend to go, it's called Smeale.

It is not like the UK where I hear you can get moved on.
TT anything tends to go 


Can't say I remember the Mini metro launch, I was a young teen then


----------



## ajs (Nov 22, 2009)

Stormycat said:


> Hi
> 
> Can't say I remember the Mini metro launch, I was a young teen then


 
 so was i...  




 regards 


aj


----------



## Stormycat (Nov 22, 2009)

Slim said:


> Hello and welcome Nicky n Nic.... The IOM is my favorite place on this earth, I go across every year for the Manx GP but was lucky enough to go across for both TT and GP this year. May see you at Mooragh park or sulby Claddagh next year??




Hi Slim

We love it here too, just wish it was a little less pricey to get on and off the Island by Ferry. 

I am sure you will see us next year, looking forward to meeting fellow campers


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi Nicki, Nic - welcome to the site, you will find all the info you require for the M/H, holidays, camping sites/wild - hope you enjoy your M/H.

John (Guernsey Donkey)

Pics:  http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/photo-gallery/7168-western-isles.html

Info:  http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/scotland/5607-isle-lewis-isle-harris-western-isles.html


----------



## mikejay (Nov 25, 2009)

Was over in the iom in may at circle ye wagens(think you organised it nic?) and then went back in the summer hols for 2 weeks had no problems anywhere point of ayre is a nice place very quiet but can be windy and Mooragh park is good they even have a manhole and water so you can top up.Would love the ferry to be a bit cheaper tho.Good luck with the new van as others have said plenty of places over here and hope you have a good crossing as its windy as hell over here at the moment.

Mike


----------



## Stormycat (Nov 25, 2009)

Hi Mike

It was us at CYW, and yes it is Nic you have met - small world!! 

I am still keeping my Bay, so at least we will have one VW - lol.
Wonder will they let Nic still be in charge of the VW club owning a "cough" Fiat 

Nic says hi btw

Hopefully the boat will not be too bad on Friday afternoon back home. I have just booked a cabin incase. We fly to Birmingham first thing - getting excited now. New bus, new toy hee hee.

Already going camping over the wekend back home - got to christen it.

Thanks for all the good wishes.

Nicki


----------



## Tigatigatiger (Nov 26, 2009)

Stormycat said:


> Hi Mike
> 
> It was us at CYW, and yes it is Nic you have met - small world!!
> 
> ...



Hope it has/is all going well.

We pickup our new (to us and our first) motorhome next weekend, from sunny Preston? very excited!


Happy new motorhome! Paula


----------



## Stormycat (Nov 29, 2009)

Way hey

All home safe and sound with new (to us) Motorhome!! Yeahhhhhh!!!

Boat not too bad, glad we had a cabin though.

Just come home from a night in the wilds on the Island. First night camping on the island with it - ooh I do like it 
Here's to a long and happy future in it - cheers.

Good luck with yours too Paula 
I feel like a big kid all over again with a new toy -  i just want to show it off. Really chuffed with it.

Still not too sure about our fellow Vdubbers, one told us "we had sold our soul" now - lol


----------



## Baybabe75 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hi Nicki & Nic,

We tried to get over in time for CYW last year but the Ambulance Service's need was greater so we came over for the TT fortnight instead.

Needless to say, we're counting the days to hitting the ferry this year .... fell in love with the island and the people.  We're marshalling again and staying at Glenlough in Union Mills as it's convenient for the course.

Friends of ours have just bought a Fiat, it seems huge compared to our bay and it's really well thought out, not an inch is wasted they even have a shower! I'm jealous of the shower!!

We were really disappointed last year not to meet any fellow dubbers but, maybe this year ...... 

You'll spot us pootling around the island after racing's done so please come over and say hello 

Elaine


----------



## Stormycat (Apr 6, 2010)

Hi Elaine

What date are you coming over?
This year's CYW3 is on from 28th - 31st May

I know so far there are 21 visitors buses booked on the boat and 15 locals so far. Should be a good do. 

They are having evening entertainment those nights and a drive out on the Sunday. Maybe you could make that?? 

Would be great to meet you. 

Nicki


----------

